# Help....Lilacs



## sportychick (May 8, 2012)

Lilac... OK I read u can give.lilac question is can they have flower and leaves or just leaves? 
This page http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?catID=221 doesn't.say.. just that they can have it...


----------



## Yvonne G (May 8, 2012)

No part of the lilac is toxic.


----------



## sportychick (May 8, 2012)

OK that's great!!! We have 2 different colour lilac trees


----------



## sportychick (May 9, 2012)

Hello, anyone try to give lilacs?


----------



## Nay (May 9, 2012)

Hi Yvonne, I found this.
so no leaves?Just don't want folks to be confused..like me. have tons of lilacs and just assumed they were bad, for some reason.
Nay


emysemys 
Moderator
Clovis, CA

Posts: 22,884
Joined: Jan 2008 
RE: Lilacs? 
Hi Countrymouse (Did we ever learn your name or where you are?):


Lilac flowers are edible, but the leaves are toxic.

weigela leaves are safe. 
Yvonne G. 

Read more: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Lilacs#ixzz1uOPxqETU


----------



## sportychick (May 9, 2012)

According to the link I posted lilac is good for them in moderation...
Anyone else know if all is good for them?Or has given lilac.to there tortoise?


----------



## Jacqui (May 9, 2012)

Speaking for myself, for years I was under the belief they were "bad". In these later years, as more folks are keeping more and more tortoises with more and more plants, I decided for now to consider them safe (like almost all plants are seeming to be). I know several folks with lilacs growing in their tortoises pens with no appearant bad happening. That being sad, as with ANY plant take into consideration on any questionable plant your own tortoise. Is he small in size or young? "Bad" things cause them more issues. What kind of tortoise and where do they come from? Some like the Manouria seem to be able to eat more plants. Sulcatas seem to often have a cast iron stomach with all the things they try to eat.  Is your tortoise the type who actually eats the plants in his enclosure? Where do the plants come from naturally?

... side note, I do have lilacs within my Leopard enclosure.


----------



## sportychick (May 9, 2012)

OK well I fed mine lilac with a mix of other dandelions and the flower and some rose leafs he enjoyed the lilac flowers. He made sure to hunt them all out of his dish lol.. I had some leafs from the lilac trees also as I read on Tue site and from the comment from emysemys that no part was toxic. My tort only had a small few bite nibble on the leafs.. so I hope it is all good for him... he is a Russian tort

Auto correct changed the* to Tue lol sorry


----------

